# Big corks?



## Slingshot (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got my order today. I ordered 1 case of clear Bordeaux bottles (Item code5231)and 1 case green Bordeaux (5254). In their discription they call for #9 straight corks, or #8 tappered corks,But the corks look too big. This will be my first time bottling. Will they actually squeeze down that small?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2007)

I only use # 9 corks on all bottles with a dble lever hand corker.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 27, 2007)

Which ones did you get Slingshot? I typically use the #9's for 750ml bottles and the #8's for 375ml. But to answer your question, yes, they will squeeze down that small, whichever one you use. The #8's tend to be somewhat easier to insert, expecially if you are husing a hand corker.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 27, 2007)

I got the #9 straight corks and 750ml bottles. I'll be using a cheap hand corker for now. I do have slightlysmaller corks that came with the equipment that I got as a gift. Being my first time bottling I didn't know the corks would look so big compared to the bottle opening.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you have the Gilda Single lever corker or the Portuguese Double lever. My #9 don't work well with the Gilda style. They are just too dense. If you need to replace them, send me an email or give me a call on Monday.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 28, 2007)

Not a problem. The corks will be fine. I'm going to order a double lever corker. As I still have plenty of time before I need to bottle.


----------



## merlot (Jan 28, 2007)

Can someone explain to me what the varying results will be on a standard 750 ml between using the #8 versus #9 cork? I love the "pop" I get when I open a tightly sealed bottle. Will I not get that using a #8? I have bottled 60 bottles, but have yet to open one - I used #8. Yesterday I bought a Ferrari Floor Corker - it was awesome. No more ridges on my corks, and went in very easily - to me, worth every penny of the $130 I paid for it. But, since the #8's went in so easy with it - should I switch to #9's next time?


----------



## masta (Jan 28, 2007)

With a floor corker you can use #9 on all bottles with great success and even use the #9 corks on 375 ml. I think using a #9 gives you more protection against not getting a good seal since they are a tab bit bigger in diameter than a #8.


Congrats on an excellent purchase that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2007)

With a floor corker I believe that you should be using #9's.


----------

